# compare installed to the newest packages after ports tree update



## ccc (May 2, 2010)

hi

Howto compare ALL installed to the newest packages after ports tree update?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 2, 2010)

[cmd=]/usr/sbin/pkg_version -IvL '='[/cmd]


----------



## aragon (May 2, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> Howto compare ALL installed packages after ports tree update?


Compare to what?


----------



## ccc (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for my bad English, I mean list outdated ports with *pkg_version* command:

```
# pkg_version -vIL'<'
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 4, 2010)

Change the '<' to '=', and pkg_version will list all packages that are not 'current' (-L means: do not show, so -L '=' means: do not show up-to-date packages). Your ports tree (or in this case: the INDEX-* file in /usr/ports, see the -I flag in pkg_version(1)) must be up-to-date for this to work correctly.


----------



## ccc (May 4, 2010)

Thx:
	
	



```
# portversion | grep "<"
```
or
	
	



```
# [B]portversion -vl'<'[/B]
```


----------

